# Belated Anniversary Salute.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not too long ago, the Sheepdog and his Mrs. celebrated another anniversary together. I saw this and started to post it dedicating this pic to them. But, I had a twinge of PC and did not as I was worried about offending them. Well, I chewed on it for awhile and thought what the heck.....Dave ain't going to be offended. And it is done with fondness of heart. So, Dave and Linda, this pic put me in mind of the "balance" it takes to have a long-standing, loving marriage like yours. Not to mention the old Ford tractor fit the theme.....at least I think it is a Ford. 

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats Dave and Linda!!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Absolutely, what was it 60 yrs? My wife woulda put me in the grave by that point.....definitely a delicate balance! 
Congrats Again!!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Absolutely, what was it 60 yrs? My wife woulda put me in the grave by that point.....definitely a delicate balance!
> Congrats Again!!


Wife and I are gonna celebrate 10 in December. We were talking one night and she asked if she died would I remarry? ABSOLUTELY NOT I said, it took me this long to train one, can't imagine doing it again.

She didn't find it as funny as I did...

Congrats Dave and Linda!


----------

